#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-30
<akgraner> holstein, you're now the team contact in LD
<akgraner> I'll add all the event information soon
<akgraner> Bill I am sending you a box tomorrow - lanyards and a few mouse pads
<akgraner> internalkernel, and holstein we'll have some swag too on Saturday - it's still the old design but I think people will like having them
<internalkernel> akgraner: sounds good, let me know what else I can do... just getting past a little cold.... see ya soon!
<akgraner> holstein, what are the times for Saturday - I am just now gettng around to adding stuff to the Loco directory
<akgraner> I'll blog about all this today as well
<akgraner> holstein, just sent the team contact change to the loco contacts list and to the loco team mailing list
<holstein> akgraner: noon is the LUG
<holstein> thats our official time
<mhall119> holstein: congrats
<holstein> and i have to play laugh or leaf or whatever that day
<holstein> so i have to leave around 1 prolly
<holstein> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> I read the email as "Amber voluntold Mike to be contact"
<holstein> lol
<holstein> akgraner: is there a place where i go to request the CD's and all that?
<holstein> for the LoCo?
<akgraner> holstein, yep - but it;s not time yet
<akgraner> I'll poke you when it is
<holstein> i was hoping it was something you just 'set-and-forget'
<internalkernel> voluntold... lol... I'm going to use that one... :p
<akgraner> billf, are you a member of the loco team in LP?
<akgraner> I can't seem to find you to add you as the contact for your global Jam event
<akgraner> for now I'll add my name until I can add yours
<billf> akgraner: hmm, not sure, let me check
<akgraner> thanks b/c I can't add you as contact if you aren't there
<akgraner> http://akgraner.com/?p=1011
<akgraner> billf,  and holstein  take a look at the blog post
<akgraner> I'll add that to LD in just a second
<billf> akgraner: I am listed on our loco Natty release party event page
<akgraner> in Lanuchpad
<akgraner> hmmm I'm not finding your name in the LoCo Directory
<akgraner> grrrrrr
<akgraner> let me see if I can get you added
<billf> OK I have joined
<akgraner> cool now I just need to let the Loco directory refresh then I'll add you
<akgraner> but for now I added me so I could save the event
<billf> great, I have no idea why I forgot about adding the event :-)
<akgraner> I've got the events added to the LoCo Directory
<akgraner> as soon as I can see your name I'll edit it and point it to you as contact
<billf> akgraner: I have updated the event details.  thanks for setting it up
<akgraner> no worries - were you able to add yourself as contact now
<billf> yes
<akgraner> it usually takes about an hour to update
<akgraner> oh good
<akgraner> check out I'm quoted in the same article with Linus and Jono  - http://www.datamation.com/open-source/linus-torvalds-and-others-on-community-burnout-1.html
<akgraner> internalkernel, ^^^^^
<internalkernel> akgraner: oml
<internalkernel> I had to invent an acronym for that... it's beyond omg... it's Oh My Laawwwd.
<akgraner> hahaha
<akgraner> luv it
<internalkernel> oml... and congrats. :D
<akgraner> I thought you'd like that article
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-08-31
<akgraner> holstein, I cc'd you on an email for the Banner request...
<akgraner> that should catch us up - and have everything ready for when it come time to request the CD's...
<holstein> akgraner: i saw that
<holstein> i
<holstein> 'll keep an eye out for that
<holstein> akgraner: i sent out a blurb to the WNClug and this list about saturday :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> just wanted to get you all caught up  so you wouldn't be behind going into this next cycle
<akgraner> holstein, did you see the blurb on facebook about the blog post I am working on
<akgraner> I'd love your feedback
<holstein> not yet
<holstein> its on the loco page/group/whatever ?
<akgraner> it's on google + as well
<akgraner> no it's a not on my FB page
<akgraner> s/not/note
<internalkernel> owncloud is pimp... anyone else use this much?
<holstein> internalkernel: you running it on linode?
 * holstein has only read a bit about it
<internalkernel> I am...
<internalkernel> it is... hmmm, snazzy...
<holstein> cool
<internalkernel> lacking in some features... but so much potential.
<holstein> you have 'public links' ?
<holstein> kind of like dropbox?
<internalkernel> and so far... it was quite easy to install and start running... even webdav was a snap
<holstein> does it get that passed through from apache somehow?
<internalkernel> it has share links...
<internalkernel> lemme look to see if their public or not, I haven't even tried...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-01
<BugeyeD> which of the two officially-announced weekend-parties would be best for a winston-salem luddite?
<holstein> BugeyeD: i say the closest one :)
<BugeyeD> looks like durham, but somewhat of a long shot
<BugeyeD> you just don't want me in asheville, do you
<BugeyeD> ?
<holstein> lol
<BugeyeD> probably a good decision on your part
<BugeyeD> honestly
<holstein> BugeyeD: that would be *awesome*
<BugeyeD> what, not having me in asheville?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> you should totally come to Aville
<BugeyeD> i've camped all around asheville in my vw bus
<BugeyeD> nice scenery
<BugeyeD> supposed to be heading to the coast this weekend, but if i dont ...
<holstein> yeah... come up here
<holstein> hang in the mountains
<holstein> its LAFF
<holstein> im playing at LAAF
<holstein> and at some place that evening
<BugeyeD> any reason to think hotels would be filled this weekend? anything going on in aville?
<holstein> no more than average this time of year
<holstein> i dont think LAAF fills up the hotels
<akgraner> there's that hotel right on the corner of where we meet
<akgraner> what is is called   - it's a seedy little place but it stumbling distance to all the bars
<holstein> hmmm... i think they have an hourly rate ;)
<akgraner> :-) especially the thirsty monk
<akgraner> internalkernel, Becca is already using your "OML" expression
<internalkernel> nice!
<holstein> lord?
<internalkernel> nah... LAAAWWWD!
<holstein> lol
<durrell> Hello
<holstein> durrell: o/
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-09-03
<jaustinpage> hi
<ajray> hi
<ajray> wheres loudbot
<billf> Triangle Area Ubuntu Global Jam team is now online
<ajray> XMUNAD\
 * Nivex waves
 * billf takes a photo
<billf> why is glade (quickly gui desgner) so difficult to use ?
<Nivex> because GUI design is a pain in the butt?
<paultag> mhall119: what are you doing up here?
<jdriselvato> >.>
<paultag> you should be in flordia
<paultag> erm, florida
 * paultag waves to holstein, akgraner, jdriselvato
<paultag> How's the Jam?
<BugeyeD> needs more sugar. or truvia, your pick.
<paultag> BugeyeD: :)
<jdriselvato> We haven't fixed a bug yet. Just communicating.
<paultag> you don't have to fix anything - breaking stuff is just as useful :)
<jdriselvato> whats wrong with flux paultag?
<paultag> jdriselvato: nothing :)
<paultag> jdriselvato: why do you ask?
 * BugeyeD has been trying to unbreak his car all morning. not feeling very useful.
<paultag> BugeyeD: :(
<jdriselvato> Nothing just that you said you had fluxbox work
<paultag> jdriselvato: Oh yeah, I'm adding in some XDG Autostarting, and I've been meaning to rewrite the parser using a stateful model
<paultag> but that's not mainlined yet, I'm not happy with it
<paultag> it's parsing comments super well right now!! :)
<jdriselvato> Ah. Oh i showed a co-worker that Endian C code yesterday. Took him 30 minutes with a little hints from me. But he really liked it.
<paultag> jdriselvato: oh that cute little program-let? :)
<jdriselvato> brought a smile to his face.. hah.
<jdriselvato> 3 line beast?
<paultag> jdriselvato: yeah it's fun, I like those little clever puzzles
<jdriselvato> As do i. I have 3 more of yours. I need to get back to figure those out.
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> paultag: I'm always here
<paultag> mhall119: why? :)
<mhall119> same reason as you
<paultag> mhall119: I came over to find someone @ the jam to embarass jdriselvato
<paultag> mhall119: I did not know you knew jdriselvato
<paultag> mhall119: small world
<jdriselvato> Why paultag ....
<paultag> jdriselvato: this is how I have my fun
<paultag> .. duh?
<jdriselvato> paultag: one day i'll do that same thing to you. but instead of people knowing me, i'll make you look like a fool because no one would. :D
<paultag> jdriselvato: please do :)
<jdriselvato> Well i need to switch to ubuntu i'll be back in 5
<paultag> kk
<mhall119> paultag: ok, so maybe not the same reason
<paultag> mhall119: thought so :)
<paultag> mhall119: do you know C++?
<mhall119> paultag: in theory I do
<paultag> mhall119: could you do a theoretical review of some code after it's warm and gooey? All my peer fluxers are on vacation (literally, all of them)
<mhall119> is it beginner's C++, or advanced super-hacker stuff?
<paultag> mhall119: it's on the simple end of advanced-ish. Nothing too crazy
<mhall119> I'll be happy to take a look, but if I don't feel comfortable I'll let you know
<paultag> mhall119: sure, thanks :)
<paultag> mhall119: I just need to make sure I'm avoiding stupid things
<mhall119> well it's C++, so....
<paultag> mhall119: I can't assume the user has python installed
<paultag> or perl
<paultag> which would be the only clean-er solutions
<jdriselvato> paultag: perl vs python?
<paultag> jdriselvato: they're different tools :)
<jdriselvato> Alright. Perl vs Python for system administrating....
<jdriselvato> What is so different?
<holstein> paultag: ?
<holstein> are you in NC?
<paultag> holstein: no, sorry. I came here to get akgraner to pick jdriselvato out of the crowd and make him stand up or something
<paultag> holstein: and kinda got carried away with everyone
<paultag> holstein: but hi :)
<jdriselvato> Perl and python can both do web-dev, perl and python can both do great system administrating scripts.
<holstein> paultag: hehe
<jdriselvato> What can perl/python do that the other can't?
<paultag> jdriselvato: perl is much better with handling text, python is easier to maintain and extend
<jdriselvato> So just depends on what the situation is. Like all languages paultag
<paultag> always. They each have their place
<mhall119> jdriselvato: python is a clean and concise language that lets you do things with relative ease.  Perl is a pseudo-random string of character that does magic
<mhall119> they had an obfuscated Perl contest once, but everybody won
<mhall119> so the next year they held an obfuscated python contest, and everybody lost
<paultag> mhall119: when you program in perl, everyone looses
<jdriselvato> mhall119: I guess, but from my experience i started off a python programmer and just got into perl. Which i am finding perl a much more attractive language to use for system administrating.
<mhall119> yeah, it's like nuclear war, nobody wins, but it's amazing to watch
<mhall119> and you have this guilty desire to give it a try sometimes
<paultag> like all things bad for you
<paultag> or taboo
<jdriselvato> Is perl really that looked down upon?
<paultag> no, not at all
<paultag> we're just joking because mhall119 and I are both huge pythonists
<jdriselvato> mhall119: you should join the syn then.
<jdriselvato> syn project*
 * paultag sits and watches
 * jdriselvato thinks paultag is hoping.
<mhall119> I'm actually a pretty big perl guy too
<mhall119> perl was my first love
<jdriselvato> BETRAYAL!
<paultag> 19:58 < jdriselvato> mhall119: you should join the syn then.
<paultag> mhall119: ^ the man asked you a question :)
<mhall119> I still love it, it's my guilty pleasure, but you don't exactly take perl home to meet your mom and dad
<mhall119> paultag: technically that's a statement
<paultag> mhall119: sounds like every girl I've ever dated ever
<paultag> mhall119: shove off :)
<paultag> jdriselvato: it's funny because mhall119 and I talk about syn all the time :)
<paultag> jdriselvato: I was hoping mhall119 would be snarky and turdish about it like he usually is
<mhall119> paultag: if I could $hours_in_the_day++ I'd love to join syn
<paultag> mhall119: we're in a mini-freeze atm anyway right now
<paultag> mhall119: but thanks :)
<jdriselvato> paultag: why is there a freeze?
<mhall119> I really should do more C/C++, I've only ever done it for school and a very small program when I was a kid
<paultag> jdriselvato: We're packaging the base - I have 64 packages built now, and I'm ironing out issues, it's hard to isolate package problems when the package manager's changing
<mhall119> jdriselvato: gotta stabalize it, otherwise the userbase will get mad and switch to Arch
<paultag> jdriselvato: syn's 80%ish feature complete
<paultag> mhall119: SCREW THIS, I"M GOING TO ARCH
<mhall119> paultag: you should make an alien-like script to automatically convert debian packages to syn packages, then set it to run against the debian archives
<mhall119> in perl
<paultag> mhall119: I actually already did
<mhall119> I should have known
<paultag> mhall119: but the dependencies cause issues, and esp since I don't have multi-binary
<jdriselvato> in perl lmao
<paultag> mhall119: but they're close enough where we can share most patches
<mhall119> paultag: can you find a way to make packaging nested python libraries work?
<jdriselvato> paultag: why don't you do issue 8 already?
<paultag> mhall119: it works already - Syn does that
<paultag> mhall119: so it's good :)
<paultag> jdriselvato: it's noncritical, and I'm leaving it for you or someone like you to learn the process
<mhall119> paultag: no barfing on __init__.py existing in a parent directory?
<paultag> mhall119: nopers
<mhall119> awesome, what was your solution?
<paultag> mhall119: it handles it great, because Syn uses that for it's plumbing and policy sub modules
<paultag> mhall119: let setup.py handle it ;)
<paultag> mhall119: works great. Just have to add it as a second package manually
<paultag> but that's not in Syn land, only upstream
<jdriselvato> paultag: I want to but i still don't understand one how to run, test.. uhh. eat syn. Plus i still don't understand the json matching.
<paultag> mhall119: I'm becoming minimal in my old age
<paultag> jdriselvato: I wrote dosc
<paultag> docs
<jdriselvato> paultag: is what 26?
<paultag> jdriselvato: http://docs.syn.pault.ag/syn-policy.html
<paultag> jdriselvato: 22
<mhall119> so I have have one package that's in mhall.projects.foo and another that's in mhall.projects.bar and it'll be happy with /usr/share/pyshared/mhall/__init__.py and mhall/projects/__init__.py?
<paultag> mhall119: yeppers
<mhall119> awesome
<jdriselvato> paultag: 22?
<paultag> mhall119: that's how syn does it's stuff internally
<paultag> jdriselvato: yeah
<jdriselvato> 2.2?
<mhall119> if nothing else, I hope Debian steals that from you
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<jdriselvato> oh age
<paultag> yar
<jdriselvato> i thought you meant the syn-policy number
<paultag> oh no, nope
<paultag> we're at syn policy 1 still
<paultag> syn2 has policy rev 6ish I think
<paultag> but we're past that
<jdriselvato> Just got quickly installed. Is there any programming in this or its gui?
<paultag> mhall119: P.S. did you know glibc and linux both ship scsi/scsi.h ?
<paultag> mhall119: and they're different
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> which to choose?!
<paultag> the one for the kernel, or the c library
<mhall119> who needs scsi anyway
<paultag> jdriselvato: no clue, I've never used it. Poke Bacon-meister
<paultag> mhall119: yar, right?
<paultag> mhall119: but they have different struct defs, and they ftbfs
<mhall119> ftbfs?
<paultag> someone needs to shoot the glibc guys, they're so krufty
<paultag> mhall119: failure to build from source - it's an ubuntu / debian term
<mhall119> why does the c library have driver code anyway?
<paultag> mhall119: no goddamn clue
<jdriselvato> paultag: want to join our gobby?
<paultag> jdriselvato: sorry not atm :(
<jdriselvato> Still fluxing?
<paultag> jdriselvato: I'm working on flux stuff, trying to do it before EOD so I can have mhall119 read through it
<paultag> and then push it up to git.fb for the nightly testing by the masses
<jdriselvato> Suhweet. Mass testing.
<paultag> jdriselvato: yar :)
<paultag> jdriselvato: the guys who run the nightly ppa rule
<paultag> my server runs the builds at 00:00 UTC
<jdriselvato> how many servers do you have at home
<paultag> jdriselvato: none
<jdriselvato> vm?
<paultag> jdriselvato: three
<paultag> jdriselvato: one's co-located in CO, USA
<jdriselvato> Fun.
<paultag> jdriselvato: and two are Linodes in NJ, USA
<paultag> and they're VPSs, not VMs
<jdriselvato> ah for your sites i am guessing for one.
<paultag> jdriselvato: they all have their uses :)
<paultag> mhall119: I have the basics up - http://git.pault.ag/?a=tree&p=xdg-state-parser&h=42078486070e7104ee92dcc6ee30e1d599afd746&hb=29d8578b109b096755a92b0c9c2b4cf3539b5b59
<paultag> mhall119: it's not done and it's not implemented, but it's close and it does what it says it does so far
<paultag> mhall119: sorry, no docs, no comments, no really solid anything. If you want to wait, I understand :)
<paultag> it's not even a good impl in main yet
<paultag> or in the parsing machine either, that throw -10 or whatever is a goddamn kludge
<jdriselvato> paultag: gobby is sweet. Why don't we ever use it with syn.
<paultag> jdriselvato: never cared to :)
<jdriselvato> quickly uses python as its language along with its gui. :D
<mhall119> paultag: is this all new code?
<paultag> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> okay, this is likely gonna be 90% over my head
<mhall119> just warning you
<paultag> mhall119: alright. If you still want to do it, you can just hack it up, but if you don't it can wait a few days
<mhall119> is "Crapola file" a standard error message?
<paultag> mhall119: erm, depends on who's standard :)
<paultag> mhall119: but yeah, that'll be changed to something better once main turns into the app and not just a test block
<mhall119> ok, I've gotta ask, isn't there already an xdg lib that does this?
<paultag> mhall119: yes, but for some stupid reason it depends on like 50% of GNOME
<paultag> mhall119: and we can't do that if we're in flux land, the binary needs to be as dep-free as we can get it
<paultag> mhall119: there is a dep free python lib, but we need everything in C
<paultag> erm ++
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> do the gnome-do.desktop is just for testing I assume?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, sorry :)
<mhall119> is 'ja' True in C++?
<mhall119> or just in paul++
<paultag> mhall119: #define ja 1
<jdriselvato> mhall119: paul++
<jdriselvato> Nice.
<mhall119> ok, this is cool stuff, but I don't know enough A) XDG file spec of B) C++
<mhall119> sorry, but you're gonna have to wait for someone better at this than me to review
<paultag> mhall119: there's no XDG impl yet
<paultag> mhall119: but yeah, totally
<paultag> mhall119: no problem at all
<paultag> mhall119: thanks for looking :)
<jdriselvato> paultag: i'll look at it too and then complain about how i dont understand.
<paultag> jdriselvato: it's git cloneable
<paultag> git://pault.ag/xdg-pars....*.git
<jdriselvato> hey paultag can you explain a makefile?
<mhall119> nobody can exmplain a makefile
<paultag> jdriselvato: not atm :(
<paultag> jdriselvato: but yes, they're awesome
<jdriselvato> Ah. okay....
<jdriselvato> paultag: the xdg thing looks good? lmao. Not even sure what et iz
<jdriselvato> paultag: can i haz another spiffy code puzzle?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-27
<holstein> akgraner: you around this saturday
<holstein> you want to just have an open kind of Q and A thing at the firestorm?
<holstein> something like and easy that i'll help with
<holstein> light and easy*
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-29
<parmount> hi
<parmount> morning panoramic view from the terrace: http://i.imgur.com/EqjqX.jpg
<parmount> anybody home?
<Nivex> home and about ready for bed
<parmount> nice
<parmount> same here
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-08-30
<billf> nice view
<billf> lot's of mowing, unless you have sheep.  do you have sheep ?
#ubuntu-us-nc 2012-09-02
<Abrax> hi
<Abrax> Whatsup?
<holstein> o/
<Abrax> How are you holstein
<holstein> not bad
<Abrax> got a new camera today
<holstein> w00t
<Abrax> took some pics in our gardens
<Abrax> http://i.imgur.com/GEa8I.jpg
<holstein> we talked about darktable for a bit today
<holstein> thats a nice shot!
<Abrax> thanks!
<Abrax> http://postimage.org/gallery/ouj6k4o/
<Abrax> more pics from our gardens from today using the new camera
<Abrax> if you scroll down more of them will load.
<holstein> nice
<holstein> Abrax: have you used darktable?
<Abrax> never
<holstein> what do you use? lightroom?
<Abrax> whats darktable?
<holstein> http://darktable.org/
<holstein> Abrax: where is that picture from your new camera taken?
<Abrax> These are our gardens
<Abrax> did you see the gallery?
<holstein> you mind saying where?
<holstein> i saw both
<Abrax> http://postimage.org/gallery/ouj6k4o/
<holstein> yeah... i saw those too
<holstein> is that near asheville?
<Abrax> indeed
<Abrax> how could you tell
<holstein> thats just where i am, and i was wondering
<Abrax> where exactly?
<holstein> me?... im in weaverville
<Abrax> thanks for the response:P
